# CBT info



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

http://ibscrohns.about.com/library/weekly/aa050503a.htm good source of basic info.tom


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

bump


----------



## LTL (Dec 18, 2001)

The link must have changed. Now it's about "The Irritable Bowel Syndrome-Fibromyalgia Connection"But since it was brought up, what exactly is CBT? (I know what it stands for, and I think its about a different way of thinking. Those two statements exhaust my understanding of CBT.)


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

LTL, CBT means Cognitive Behavior Therapy"Doing a search here will pop up some good info.BQ


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

bump for LTL


----------



## LTL (Dec 18, 2001)

Thanks BQ,I've seen it mentioned numerous times, but don't recall it ever being described. I'll have to do that search you suggested & see what pops up!!LTL


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

you might want to look at the threads bonniei started on the meeting place forum, as well. She's been doig some reading about it.Bada


----------

